# Hunt on your land in exchange for meat?



## DavidB3085 (Oct 16, 2013)

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who would let me hunt on their land and in return have some of the meat from whatever i kill. I will abide by any rules you may have.


----------



## emptyfreezer (Oct 16, 2013)

been wondering the same thing here in Hall county.  I hear people complaining all the time about too many deer eating all their flowers and getting run over and totaling out all these cars.  When you ask them to hunt their property they almost always look at you like your crazy.  I finally did ask a close friend and she said sure....as long as I get some jerky out of it.  Well my friend.....it may be the back yard of a subdivision house close to lake lanier, but I have yet to go sit in the stand without seeing at least four.  An average day I will see 12-13.  Good luck, keep looking and asking.  Urban hunting is where it's at.


----------



## DavidB3085 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have plenty of deer in my neighborhood! Even a huge buck! But i cant go blasting off my .308 around so many people! Although i am outside city limits


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Oct 31, 2013)

DavidB3085 said:


> I have plenty of deer in my neighborhood! Even a huge buck! But i cant go blasting off my .308 around so many people! Although i am outside city limits



why not go after  them with a bow or a crossbow?


----------



## ratimux (Oct 31, 2013)

DavidB3085 said:


> I have plenty of deer in my neighborhood! Even a huge buck! But i cant go blasting off my .308 around so many people! Although i am outside city limits



I can try to help you with my bow  just let me know


----------

